# Spotify free invite?



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking to use Spotify on my HTC Hero but the main site is telling me the free version requires an invite to register.

Can anyone send me one please?

douglasclark68ATgmail.com

TIA.

Doug.


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

lmoa i have been trying to get an invite for weeks!!!

if you get one share the wealth and pass it on then ill do the same for the next person!

whitty_1811_d~at~hotmail.com


many thanks and hopefuly we could start a chain !


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Just sent a wee text to my cousin who uses it a lot!!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

You should both have invites to it now. :thumb:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Marty! :thumb:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh C0CK!!!

I need premium to use it on my HTC.................oh well back to ISO HUNT!!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Premium is worth the money Doug. 

You'll never buy a CD or song off iTunes again. The quality is actually the same (if not better) than a CD ripped in iTunes using AAC Lossless.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I have an Android phone and have never bought and never will buy anything off iTunes.

HTC plays FLAC and Lossless too!


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

A big thanks to martyp :thumb:


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

thankyou

very much !


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

No problem guys! :thumb:

Still got a few left if anyone else is interested?


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

i really want to use it mobile but i think the wife would slit my throat if i spent ANOTHER £10 a month on music lol


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

can i have an invite pretty please  been trying for ages lol

[email protected]


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

lesley2337 said:


> can i have an invite pretty please  been trying for ages lol


You've got mail! :thumb:


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

thank you!!!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi has anyone got an invite for me please? 
Thanks


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

e-mail to pm please


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

doug didnt have any left so if anyone else has an invite itd be appreciated


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

if anybody gets any invited i would be highly appreciative

[email protected]


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I have six invites, first six to PM me will get them.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

martyp said:


> You'll never buy a CD or song off iTunes again. *The quality is actually the same (if not better) than a CD ripped in iTunes using AAC Lossless*.


Not even close. They only just upgraded premium to 320kbps, CD is around 1400kbps.

Still missing far too much music to be a 1 stop solution. Either all labels and artists need to get on board or Spotify will fail. They don't have enough advertisers and the adverts aren't targeted to your listening history which is extremely poor.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Any Invites going for this?


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

ive got 4 invites... pm me if you want one!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks but i have one now


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

There is a way to bypass it.. Just google it.

Iv been using it since before you had to have an invite so thats a bonus for me lol.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Liambo-235 said:


> There is a way to bypass it.. Just google it.
> 
> Iv been using it since before you had to have an invite so thats a bonus for me lol.


Yea i was given a link on how to bypass it lol


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

If you are in the UK you don't need an invite, just register here:
link


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

anyone got an ivite I can have?

cheers


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey guys.
I have a tip for how to basically have 'Premium' without paying, and no hacking/cheating the system is involved.

It isn't a cheat or a scam or anything it's just a technique.
I was thinking of telling Spotify in return for Premium membership for life :lol:

PM me for details.


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

any invites for this please:thumb:


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

new to this? mee too please?


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

any more invites going:thumb:
[email protected]


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

Would love an invite if anyone's got a spare. [email protected] :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Have you tried the link in my previous post - #27?


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes tried the link you gave but it needs an invite code, I got an invite code from a foreign site. I found the info on a money saving site.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

anyone with a free invite they could send me?


----------

